# has anyone ever googled building 7?



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

im sure this will piss some people off but who cares right? just do it. see what it says. then post what you think.

we still want answers.


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

well! as of now? I dont have any comment but will be right back in a few.


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

what.....thee.....f***...
This reminds me of the 9/11 south park episode


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

_yawn_

10char


----------

